# A Mistake in Switching to Dish?



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

I signed up this AM with Dish, had been with Direct since '03 but the recent increase in cost as well as my equipment malfunctioning lately got me to look at Dish where the first year I can save quite a bit (after new customer programing discounts). Direct was unwilling to offer me anything toward their new box(HR34) and with Dish I am getting the new Hopper and Joey with no up front fees or install fees and saving on the programing BUT reading thru some threads here I see some have issues with Dish. In particular picture quality. I am also reserved now about their newest box not being able to record off air antenna. Can probably live without the antenna recording but also am not clear on the PrimeTime Programming. Can I record 4 PT shows AND two other shows? CSR was confused as this is so new and I was her first Hopper order. With that said, this is really about picture quality and if it is sub par to Direct I need to cancel before my install to avoid ETF's. Any thoughts? (Maybe I'm just having cold feet ) Sorry to ramble...........


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Most of us that have or have had both would say the differences in pq are minimal to the eye, with a very slight edge to d* for HD, but e*s SD is definitely better.

And if you use the prime time feature, you can record on the other 2 tuners. Effectively giving you 6 tuners.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I had DirecTV for years and was also very concerned about PQ before I switched. I personally see practically no difference in PQ. On my 55" screen it's razor sharp. I love the new Hopper, BTW. Got mine today.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Most of us that have or have had both would say the differences in pq are minimal to the eye, with a very slight edge to d* for HD, but e*s SD is definitely better.
> 
> And if you use the prime time feature, you can record on the other 2 tuners. Effectively giving you 6 tuners.





mdavej said:


> I had DirecTV for years and was also very concerned about PQ before I switched. I personally see practically no difference in PQ. On my 55" screen it's razor sharp. I love the new Hopper, BTW. Got mine today.


Perfect, that is exactly what I was looking for...thank you both!!! This helps me a lot, especially coming from others who also have had DirecTV. I really appreciate your input.


----------



## BobSp (Aug 27, 2007)

Here's my understanding... the installers just left... I'm still figuring things out.

You have 3 tuners -- 1 can record 4 simultaneous shows if Primetime anywhere is turned on. The other 2 can record any other shows at the same time. If you choose to record, say, the Office, on NBC, this will just copy it from the already recording Primetime Anywhere show and not occupy one of the 2 free tuners.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

BobSp said:


> Here's my understanding... the installers just left... I'm still figuring things out.
> 
> You have 3 tuners -- 1 can record 4 simultaneous shows if Primetime anywhere is turned on. The other 2 can record any other shows at the same time. If you choose to record, say, the Office, on NBC, this will just copy it from the already recording Primetime Anywhere show and not occupy one of the 2 free tuners.


So are you saying you believe that if you set a shopw to record and it happens to be one that will also record from PTAT, that it will not utilize one of the other two tuners but copy from the third that records PTAT (assuming of course PTAT is turned on)? That would be cool if I am understanding it right.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That needs to be tested. I'm not sure I see the point though as any PTAT show can be saved to your DVR space once it's been recorded. Or you can just watch it from the PTAT area if you can get to it within 8 days and don't care to keep it.

More at http://www.dishuser.org/ptat.php


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> That needs to be tested. I'm not sure I see the point though as any PTAT show can be saved to your DVR space once it's been recorded. Or you can just watch it from the PTAT area if you can get to it within 8 days and don't care to keep it.
> 
> More at http://www.dishuser.org/ptat.php


There are times when I may be gone 10 - 12 days at a time and in those cases (as well as life gets busy and if one forgets to save it within 8 days it is gone), I could see this being a benefit tho I agree, I am probably not the normal user.

BTW, thanks for the link. Good explanation of the PTAT operation!!


----------

